# Immigration Lawyer



## lovemyUKSA (Jul 7, 2010)

anyone know where i can find an immigration lawyer?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

lovemyUKSA said:


> anyone know where i can find an immigration lawyer?


Under a large damp rock? 

Sorry, couldn't resist... (we accountants have a long-standing rivalry with the legal professionals).

Seriously, it would help considerably to know where you are, a little bit about what your situation is - are you looking for a quick, general consult or is there a particular issue you need to address? Are you just looking for someone to deal with the paperwork or are you looking to bail someone out of jail who has been hauled off by the migrés for illegal entry? 

It can make a big difference who you consult and how much you will wind up paying.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

lovemyUKSA said:


> anyone know where i can find an immigration lawyer?


AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search


----------

